# Testing on Monday 8th December



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello All 

Anyone else out there due to test next Monday (8th December) 

Currently have very painful (.)(.) especially when cold (my word the pain in the nipple is awful), tummy bit sore but think that is down the to injections.

On the progestone injections for the first time, so sore butt too!!! 

Other than that feeling ok.

Be good to hear from anyone else on same timescales??

xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi AWW,

I had ET a day after you, but am testing on the 6th so 2 days before you  , my clinic tests 2 weeks from EC, yours obviously 2 weeks from ET, all clinics are different. So far I have obsessed over a new symptom every day but they seem to be getting better   , my stomach until today was really sore but now seems better, my boobs are still tender but have been ever since stimming, I did get excited over funny tasting coffee and toothpaste a couple of days ago, but it tastes lovely again now so was gutted  , spent 10 mins examining a vein on my boob as well last night but DH says I am imagining that it is more prominent, but I am going to put that down to un-observant men, and felt faint for all of 2 secs yesterday    .

Isnt the waiting just so much fun


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi AWW,

Come join the Nov/Dec 2 ww board. 

I test on Day 15 post EC, which is 10th Dec. for me. I too am on gestone injections, numbing the area with ice first really helps.

D x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

Im new to the site and just getting to grips with all the abbreviations.  I had one 9 cell 3 day embryo transferred on 25th Dec after my first cycle of IVF.  My test date is just after you i'm on the 9th Dec.  It can't come quick enough.  This is by far the hardest bit because you can't get an update on your progress like you can when your coming upto egg collection.  Good luck everyone!!!! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's the link to the 2ww Testers thread.....come and join everyone chatting there, they're all lovely 

*DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168224.0

Nuunuufrufru ~ fab name.....here's the link for all the 'Words and Meanings' too...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/

Good luck everyone  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

always - I test on 8th dec too. am doing 1st FET but on 3rd 2ww.  Its so agonising isnt it.  I have sore boobies with blue road maps on them but these are symptoms due to progesterone support.  I also have had flu since last thursday and have ben sneezing for england so embies will need grappling hooks to stay holding on    I have started with af type pains today which has worried me as I got these last time and was bfn.


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi AWW - Just seen your post. I am due to test on Friday 5th December and I can/can't wait??
Seen your story so far and I just wanted to wish you lots of success with your current tx.
I have undiagnosed infertility which I always felt was worse as you have no reason why - seeing what you have been through has made me feel very selfish. I cant imagine how tough it has been for you both.
Anyway stay positive, keep happy & hopefully we will both get what we truly deserve   
  
Emma x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all 

Emma, Thank you for you good wishes... and don't be silly, you are not selfish at all, we all want the same thing and no matter what we have been through hopefully one day we will all be able to look back and think it was all worth it in the end. 
I get very jealous of people with kids, but when I do I just try and remember that there is probably something they really wish they could have and haven't got.

Mollieboo, hope your flu is getting better.. could be a good sign so hang on in there 

Trying to stay positive but I too have AF type pains today with a nice headache to go with it, feeling kinda sorry for myself today, but if I get that big fat BFP on Monday then I promise I will not moan about any symptoms all the way through......

Feel like I am really going crazy on the 2ww this time, seem to be talking to myself alot.... think it is finally sending me mad (although I sure DH would say that I awlays have been!!)

Isnt it strange how all the clinics do different things even down to the testing date, been trying to convince DH that we could test Friday as that is what some clinics do...... he is having none of it :-(

PamLS - I tried that on my Dh too, to get him to look... not very helpful are they, he too said, "well there are some blue lines but whether they were there or not before I have no idea" 

Anyway that is enough rambling from me.. best get back to work before I get fired!! 

Hopefully one day they will come up with something so you dont have to wait for the 2 weeks.... maybe a camp you could attend to take your mind off things and all be together to help each other along, and dieticians to feed yu all the good foods we should be eating etc etc.....

Right I am off now.. 

Good luck everyone.... hope your dreams come true....

xxxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I moved house 2 days before ET - I can recommend that for taking ur mind of 2ww   .  It helps anyway that I am preoccupied with sorting everything out for house.  good luck


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Weel i thinkk it may not be worth waiting.. started to bleed yesterday.. not heavy at moment but beginning to get the AF pain this morning, can not stop crying as I do not think I can do this anymore, phsycally, mentally or financially. I would give anything to be able to be pregnant, but wondering whether it is time to give up


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

I know it is a day early but my emotions are getting ridiculous, so I done a tes. It was the one from the clinic so not sure if it is an early one or not, but anyway...... it was negative.. so now it is time to start thinking about what next...

Good luck to the rest of you

xxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

AWW,

its a day early, lots of people have tested a day early and got a BFN and then a BFP on test date. Is your test date 14 days post EC which is very early, dont give up hope till AF arrives, I havnt I got a BFN yesterday to but there was someone on another thread that got a BFP 3 days later so it not over yet     

Pam


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI PamLS
So sorry to hear your news.
I am on day 13 from ET, today, was due to test Day 14.
Have to get another test for tomorrow anyway, so may get an early one and try again today as well.
This has definately been the toughest 2ww I have had, maybe it is because, we are not sure if we can go again, mentally, physically and financially. Already spent £15k with only getting past the 2ww once.

DH is adamant that we really push for some more tests to be done as fed up with being told is is just bad luck.

Wishing you lots of luck for the future
xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Was just trying to work out from your biography, was that your 3rd IVF? which clinic do you go to is it worth asking for another opinion?, there seems to be a million tests that some people have after 2 or 3 failed attempts, I havnt got that far yet but sure someone can help you

   

Pam


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hiya
It was 3rd IVF, also had 2 FET. We are currently at Woking Nuffield, but if we do decide to go again, then I think I iwll try somewhere else as Woking do not seem to be looking into anything. Anything they have done it is because we have pushed for it. Looking at trying the ARGC in London.
How are you feeling?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well AF hasnt started so am still holding out a tiny bit of hope as my test date was 14 days post EC so fairly early by most clinics standards. Yesterday was fine all day but then DH went to work on a night shift and it hit me how lonely I felt and just wanted a baby etc etc and felt    feeling more positive this am, have AF pains so sure now that it is going to put in an appearance soon   will start again in Feb/March but dont know where the money will come from, with the vas reversal we have already spent 10 grand and DH has 2 kids already so worry how far he will let me run with my dream as money is tight (cos we paying maintenance)


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

AWW,

As Pam said, do test again. I got a BFN last cycle on Day 13 that turned to a BFP on Day 14.

Regarding clinics. I am at ARGC and would highly recommend it for people who have had failed rounds elsewhere. It is incredibly intense (daily blood monitoring in 1st week of stimulation and potentially twice daily in the second week literally tailoring your drugs / combination of drugs to your individual response every day) and lots of extra drugs relative to other clinics (e.g. clexane to prevent blood clots, ritodine to stop your uterus contracting during 2WW). But I think this is why they have the highest success rates in the country despite many people going there because they had a number of failed cycles elsewhere. They will also look at things like to do you have an immune problem. All the extra blood tests and drugs mean you do pay more (In both my rounds there it has been £9-£10K but that includes me having extra things like a hysteroscopy, regular immune testing). I have taken out a loan and the rest is on credit cards but the way I look at it is we only have this short number of years to 'have a go' we have the following thirty years to pay it off, so now is the time.  Like me in Hertfordshire, if you are out Woking way, it is alot of 5.30am starts to get into the clinic by 7.30am and in the second week you'll probably have to take annual leave because you've got to wait around London for your potential second blood test at lunch time (and of course annual leave for EC/ET) however, it is worth it! If you have any other questions don't hesistate in asking.

Pam,  

Sending you lots of  

Diane


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck everyone - I test tomorow too and am very nervous as cant face another failure but feel that it may be doomed again as have AF symptoms.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Mollieboo* Good Luck tommorow    will be thinking of you   

Pam


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

thankyou and I wish you loads of luck for ur proper testing day


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Mollieboo,  

Diane


----------



## Lost and lonely (Mar 25, 2008)

My ET was done on 21st November (ICSI).  I am due to test tomorrow.  Have been feeling very bloated since last Monday and occasional "feelings" one my left side but no other symtoms.  I've had one replaced and 3 frosties.

I have decided not to test tomorrow.  I haven't even got a pregnancy test.  I'd rather live in hope until my period starts.

I'm not sure how soon they will start hassling me for a result though.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

lost and lonely - I know how u feel about not wanting to test - its like the longer u wait the longer you have to pray for a positive result    GOOD LUCK - I have to test tomorow as I have blood test booked


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lost and Lonely,

You do need to test. Not only for pregnancy reasons but you also need to know for safety reasons aswell if your HCG levels are raised. They may well not hassle you but it is important you know these things. Are you currently on cyclogest or gestone injections?

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

P.S. L&L I've blown you some bubbles for luck!

D x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
Diane --Was that 9-10k for one cycle or both??

Mollie-Moo -- good luck tomorrow xx   

Lost & lonely-- you must test, fingers crossed for you    

I am going to test again tomorrow, but after 2 saying BFN today and AF has arrived only difference is it is not painful.. yet, but has got heavy (sorry if tmi)

DH and I have had a chat and I think we are going to have one more try but want some tests done first... there has to be a reason now, and am not going to accept it being bad luck...

Well good luck to those still to test...   and thank you for all your support


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

AWW-

I am glad that you have decided to go again, the Lister where I am is also has very good success rates and deals with alot of people that have had failed cycles elsewhere (not that it helped me, but then it was my first cycle). Good luck, lets hope 2009 sees lots of BFP on this board for us   

Have you continued your cyclogest/gestone?, I got BFN yesterday then AF arrived this pm so am not surw whether to take it tonight or not bother seeing as AF is here  

Pam


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Pam
I did not bother with the Gestone, it hurts enough without doing it for no reason. I probably have more chance of winning the lottery than it being a positive result tomorrow. 
Be great to keep in touch, may end up as cycle buddies again next year... when we will both have BFP instead!!
Take care
T


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes I would like that  .    that we get BFP next year, you definitely deserve one after what you have been thru   . Still not sure re cyclogest tonight, AF just hasnt really kicked in but had 2 BFN on day 14 and 15 post EC so not holding out any hope any more but part of me wishes AF would just kick in properly. Do you think its cos of the IVF does it make AF change?


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi AWW,

I have cut & paste this from one of the other threads:
--------------------------------------------------------
Dr M. Taranassi at top of fertility league in uk

telegraph newspaper 7/12/07

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1571763/Mohamed-Taranissi-at-the-top-of-fertility-league.html
==================================================================================
Have a look on the HFEA website and you can compare the clinic stats.

Although there is a price list that says for ICSI its something like £3750, with all the extra blood tests / hysteroscopy first time (couple of K) / immune testing second time round (780 for full profile and roughly 400 for each follow up test) and drugs it was 9-10K *per cycle* 'all in' (although it may be cheaper if you don't want all the immune testing etc.). I went there first round and then went to Herts & Essex second round. Although Herts & Essex was not far off half the price and were the nicest people you could imagine and are literally 5 mins. from my work, I reasoned I'd rather pay for one round where they do everything they can than two rounds that are 'standard practice'. Hence, I converted one of my credit card rounds into a loan and started racking up the debt again (MBNA gave me a 15K limit, if you are deseprately seeking options) and am back at ARGC for my third round. I will feel after all this that I've done the best I can. I hope this is helpful. 

Pam, sending you a  too

Diane x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

BFN for me


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

definate BFN for me, back to work and trying to deal with it all. 
Mollie-moo - so sorry    
Diane - thanks for the info, I think we will push Woking to see if they will do tests/investigations if not I think it will be worrth it.
Pam - hope you are ok ?   
Take care
T
xx


----------



## ELAINE1CARR (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello All,

I am new to the site! Currently undergoing the 2ww, due to test 19/12/2008.  

This is our 4th attempt at ICSI.  Male factor infertility.

Maybe its just me, but the wait seems to get worse with each attempt. At work at the moment, but think I am going to get time off from my doc.

I feel ready to snap at everyone, and while they all feel for me, not one of them really understand.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

AWW & Mollieboo,

I am so sorry for your BFN   , I am planning on starting ASAP which will probably be March wont it as they make you take a 3 month break between cycles, maybe we will all be cycle buddies together and get BFP next time 

*Elaine* welcome to the site, it has kept me sane throughout the whole process and is quite addictive, good luck on this cycle, when is your OTD? (test date)

Pam


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry to all those with BFN. My heart goes out to you.

Welcome Elaine. If you're anything like me you'll feel like everyone knows everyone and feel a bit akward to start off with. I've been posting when I really need someone to talk to (like today!) but have only told a few people in the 'real' world and don't feel like anyone really understands either. Hope you get a bit of comfort and support out of this site and good luck for the 19th!

deliadoll
x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Mollieboo, sorry to hear your news  

Pam, glad to hear you are already putting a positive plan into place  

AWW,   There is a good book called 'Is your Body Baby Friendly' written by Alan Beer (who I believe trained Taranissi at ARGC), it explains all the immune stuff if you want to read more.

Elaine, do come join the Dec/Jan tester thread there are lots of us on there in our 2WW going   together

Diane x


----------



## Lost and lonely (Mar 25, 2008)

I feel almost guilty posting here today because I've had a positive result.

I only produced 4 follicles/eggs so I never expected to have a positive outcome.  In fact we discussed abandoning the treatment.

My prayers are with those who were not so lucky.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

lost and lonely - congratulations


----------

